# Butterfly and BBs



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi all who shoot butterfly :naughty:

Have you ever tried shooting BBs using butterfly? I have and wasn't too accurate. It was like empty pouch is flying around my ear..

I suspect that the ammo is so light that the pouch cannot handle the air pressure and moves much more than with heavier ammo.

On the other hand why it would work with standard anchor point.

Any ideas?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I find BB's can be finicky for the power they receive. Pseudo 1632 can easily have the corkscrewing all over.

Think if you're using same bands as for normal archery type draw its probably way to much for them. You probably just need to find the sweet spot for your bands...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

To shoot BBS full butterfly, the bands would have to be tiny. Really tiny. I agree with Matt, a face anchor would be better.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Still, I would like to know if anybody shoots BBs with butterfly 

Ok, I thought that my bands are tiny enough, but I will try again.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

I have not with out hand slap, I have small bands for BBs. Have some for my Angry Owl Knuckle Buster. But imagine they would tangle badly, in full butterfly. Finicky yea know..


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I can't say I shoot bbs well with butterfly.

But my best results have been with bands made with the 2mm solid latex Dankung sells for tying pouches, and with 117b bands cut in half, and used at about 400 percent stretch.

Good luck!

And let us know if you find a setup that works for you!


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

Obviously you should change the band more thinner for shooting BB. Its too light to fly straightly a long distance with high velocity.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

stej said:


> Hi all who shoot butterfly :naughty:
> 
> Have you ever tried shooting BBs using butterfly? I have and wasn't too accurate. It was like empty pouch is flying around my ear..
> I suspect that the ammo is so light that the pouch cannot handle the air pressure and moves much more than with heavier ammo.
> ...


I shoot frameless butterfly with 6mm steels, thats as close to bb's as I tend to get. Im using a 1632 single loop so that should give yiu and idea when these lads say a tiny setup lol. Dont get me wrong it goes through cans like a laser, but its more of an art than a science. But then isnt everything frameleas like that? Lol

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Garyc (Sep 5, 2018)

Frameless butterfly with 6mm steel ?.....That is just sub-zero cool there !!
My butterfly practice is going better (i only fell down twice ). Got some great slings on order & bands/ammo.
This forum has really opened my eyes on slings. Some #304's coming for frameless training....a guy can sure learn alot on these threads.
Very cool of you to share.


----------

